

Think OS: A Brief Introduction to Operating Systems - yla92
http://www.greenteapress.com/thinkos/index.html

======
AllenDowney
Hi All, Thanks for your interest in this book! It is a very rough draft, but I
welcome comments and suggestions.

The code examples are not quite ready for prime time, but I will release them
soon and update the (missing) link in the book.

~~~
andrzejsz
You are really amazing and you are my hero

------
tiles
CC licensed as well as several other Think [blank] books by Allen Downey:
[http://greenteapress.com/](http://greenteapress.com/)

------
tunnuz
Allen B. Downey is doing a great work concerning free text books for Computer
Science (Think [Stats|OS|Bayes|Python|Complexity]). Consider a donation maybe.

~~~
andrzejsz
Apart from donation you can just buy the book :)

------
zatkin
What is this book written in? I've seen this format for the xv6 textbook as
well.

~~~
vetinari
In LaTeX. Sources are linked from the page:

[https://github.com/AllenDowney/ThinkOS](https://github.com/AllenDowney/ThinkOS)

